# tokin's "whatchu smokin on" thread



## tokinherper (May 19, 2011)

i wanted to start this thread for a couple reasons. im going to post a pic of every strain i get for the next year(or gonna try at least). unfortunatly where i live means that i dont always(celdom do)know what im getting. i have a few connections to reliable info on some strains that come through, but for the most part its purp or kush. see the "dope boys" get something in and instead of trying to remember what the strain is the try it and label it to be either purp or kush. if its top shelf they call it grandaddy purp or irene kush. it sucks. im very weed conceince and i like to know what the strain is. its always great stuff either way. well i also want to *see what your smoking aswell. *
right now im smokin on sum "purp" and "kush"
"purp" is the smaller nug.


----------



## tokinherper (May 21, 2011)

blueberry headband


----------



## tokinherper (May 22, 2011)

really!?! nobody wants to participate? this type of thread must be worn out or something. i know ya'll are smoking on some killer. share it


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (May 22, 2011)

1- Golden Goat
2- 303 Twist Berry
3- Fort Collins Cough
4- Pineapple Express
Sorry for the poor quality pics, had to use my phone.


----------



## tokinherper (May 22, 2011)

nice!!! i honestly havent heard of any of those except of corse the pineapple eppress. how is that by the way?


----------



## tokinherper (May 24, 2011)

got more blueberry headband. took some sunlight photos.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 3, 2011)

not sure what it is but i like it. its covered on white trichs and red hairs. pictures really dont do it justice. it has a malty flavor. i really like it! what ever it is.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2011)

stuff looks good your end freind,,,, that purp ,kush, all the gear looks good quality ,,,,just wondering wot kind off prices your paying?
and is the dope guys dealers? or despenser dudes?
iv just smoked the last of harvest ther ,,,iv got a bit of swiss cheese lined up for l8tr ill post pic once iv scored,,,, wher i live things are shoking with weed prices are sky high and thers even contam stuff on our streets realy dangres stuff sprayd with fiber glass and to the eyes looks jus like crystels shoking times,,,, thats why i grow and so dose most peeps i know,,,peace [j]


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 4, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> stuff looks good your end freind,,,, that purp ,kush, all the gear looks good quality ,,,,just wondering wot kind off prices your paying?
> and is the dope guys dealers? or despenser dudes?
> iv just smoked the last of harvest ther ,,,iv got a bit of swiss cheese lined up for l8tr ill post pic once iv scored,,,, wher i live things are shoking with weed prices are sky high and thers even contam stuff on our streets realy dangres stuff sprayd with fiber glass and to the eyes looks jus like crystels shoking times,,,, thats why i grow and so dose most peeps i know,,,peace [j]


 
WOW!!! fiberglass! thats nuts. prices are high. i have to go though dealers there are no despenserys here. and i dont think there will be for a long time. im pretty deep in the south, in the heart of the bible belt. i pay $400 oz.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2011)

$400 = bout£250 my way  i think but thats bout the same my way for good stuff,,, thers not much good stuff goes round its all damp and uncured and  contam ,,,,iv been hit with contam stuff 4 times returnd 3 deals and smoked 1 when i was none the wiser,,,,it gave me realy bad chest infectcion for good while ,,,,but yeh fiber glass, silocon,sugar all sorts ending up in weed to bulk up weight its rife in uk,,, full of wrong yins doin the dope game,, peace [j]

thats pic of the swiss cheese jus lil  £20 deal weighd in at 2.8 not bad high but still sticky not quit 100/ dry


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 4, 2011)

sometimes i find stuff that im told is local and its usually still wet and not cured. still smells like grass. i feel pretty stupid right now(not just from the bud). up until this point i never really concously thought about contaminates in weed. i dont know what i've been thinking all this time. i guess that it all came from some magical super commercial grower that couldn't make mistakes. i feel so nieve. i think im going to go burry my head in a hole for while. ashamed


p.s. thanks for posting. it feels good when a thread actually gets some attention here


----------



## jesuse (Jun 5, 2011)

i think the contam is only hapning mostly uk,,, iv never herd of anywher else ,,,, i know wot your saying with the weed smelling like grass and being damp and un cured thats way most uk street weed is,,,, the contam stuff iv seen and had has been top grade weed thats messed with to bulk up weight thats the worst thing its good stuff thats been reuind,,,,once when i got it i phoned the lad back who says its ok its a sugar not the fiber glass thats been sprayd,,, i told him its not ok nothing should be sprayd and to get me my cash back,,,wich he did and when he returnd he said hear bit to try tell me wot you think ,,, i put it down the pan and flushed it in front of him,,, thats wot i thout,,,,, if you youtube contam weed im sure thers few vids on the stuff.peace [j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 5, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> nice!!! i honestly havent heard of any of those except of corse the pineapple eppress. how is that by the way?



Well 2&3 are colorado "native" strains. LOL the pineapple express has a strong diesel smell and taste. My question is this: which came first? the movie or the strain?


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 5, 2011)

1- Sour Flow
2- MHP (Mile High Purps)<--- Also a Colorado strain


----------



## jesuse (Jun 8, 2011)

some skunk#1 £20 deal again this is the beter end of things my way,,,,this gear is stinking my gaff out ,,,this lil deal smells more than my grow,,,it weighed in at 2.2g.....//peace [j]


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 8, 2011)

lookin good guys! got a little something new yesterday. dont know what it is though. good!


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice. Those are some frosty little nugs you got there!


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 10, 2011)

They look pretty dense too. I personally can't stand stringy, fluffy buds.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 11, 2011)

iv run out,,, siting choken for a bong,,,ahhhh,,,,
need to go on look to find some herb,,,,ill report back l8ta the day with some herb ..hopefuly.
use guys seem to have no probs in finding some nice nugs/// scotlands hard work every ones out to bump[rob] you hear not much good deals go down my way>>>peace [j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 12, 2011)

All of my bud is bought through centers or fellow growers. That is until I can get this growing thing down  lol


----------



## jesuse (Jun 12, 2011)

the 1 on the left skunk#1 and on the right unknowing strain got both from a budy £25 for 3.5 didnt get till late last night ...got home did 3 bongs and was super spaced out..


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 12, 2011)

TheSmokingNinja said:
			
		

> They look pretty dense too. I personally can't stand stringy, fluffy buds.


 

i feel the same way. some people prefer it. i like em rock hard!


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 12, 2011)

lookin good jesuse


----------



## jesuse (Jun 13, 2011)

the skunk#1 is so good ,,,,1 bong and im good from it...realy stinky and potent


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 13, 2011)

The buds on the right look like they have a purple/blue tint to them. Good score Jesuse. Tokin: I agree, the denser the dank the happier I am. LOL


----------



## jesuse (Jun 13, 2011)

i thout it had blue tint to it aswell ninja,,,,its quite a heady buzz,,,bummer the boy didnt know wich type///id rather they say that than throw sum name at you....peace   [j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 13, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i thout it had blue tint to it aswell ninja,,,,its quite a heady buzz,,,bummer the boy didnt know wich type///id rather they say that than throw sum name at you....peace   [j]



I hear you on that. Id much rather be puzzled by a strain, than to be fed false information about it.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 16, 2011)

got this yesterday. no name "kush". but i think im gonna call it "grown man kush" casue its killer!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 16, 2011)

looks good tokin,,, im siting choking ant got nanty smoke did my last bong the smorning b4 work,,,iv got an oz of nice stuff coming im paying £220 for it ,,,,if all goes as should ill pot my score tmoz,,,.peace[j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 16, 2011)

I too am more than likely gonna be picking up some meds tomorrow. Ill be posting.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 16, 2011)

the pics really dont do this bud justice. its actually hard to smoke. i have to wait ten minutes in between bowl hits. and i smoke allot. this stuff is crazy strong.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 16, 2011)

interesting posts. tokinherper, try standing back a bit or not using your flash. jesus you need to move lol or grown your own!! canada is 150 a oz purple kush........ enjoy


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

150 wow is this $ or £ ? yes ruffy i wish i wasent from scotland times are shady in the weed game hear!!! every ones out to make off you wher im from //i do grow my own just never enough to last my needs so i end up scoreing o  the streets....peace[j]


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> interesting posts. tokinherper, try standing back a bit or not using your flash. jesus you need to move lol or grown your own!! canada is 150 a oz purple kush........ enjoy


 
Purple is just a novelty. Kush is good ish, but really do you know 100% thats its kush. Have you seen it grown, know the grower, or seen proof. Did you get it from a dispensary?

You know dealers nowadays put the big names on all the fresh stuff they get just to get it out the door.

I could grow a purple auto strain right now and go out and tell everyone its Super Great Grandmas Sweet N Sour Purple Chicken and Dumplings and people are gonna say "Yep its purple heres the $$$"

Think about it. $150 for a OZ of high grade medicinal strain is not very likely unless you fall into one of the categories listed above.

As for moving or growing its the only way. If we want our liberty unfortunately we are going to have to help fight the organized/unorganized crime aspect too. Meaning only grow your own to sustain yourself. Dont purchase from drug dealers. Dont sell to anyone but close friends and never for a profit, never more than twice.

Once the underworld side of things slows and society begins to realize that Mj users are sustaining themselves and the markets are slowing and border busts, large scale grow op busts, and overall MJ related crimes slow then we will have a better chance at showing the world we are not the bad guys.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 17, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Purple is just a novelty. Kush is good ish, but really do you know 100% thats its kush. Have you seen it grown, know the grower, or seen proof. Did you get it from a dispensary?
> 
> You know dealers nowadays put the big names on all the fresh stuff they get just to get it out the door.
> 
> ...


 

i explained the situation in one of my first posts. i dont have any other option until i finish my own. i understand your point and support your ideas but i cant go without so for the mean time i have to do what i can.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> i explained the situation in one of my first posts. i dont have any other option until i finish my own. i understand your point and support your ideas but i cant go without so for the mean time i have to do what i can.


 
Oh no please dont allow me to preach we all have to do what we have to do, I was more or less idealizing, not lecturing.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by AlkaloidContent
> Purple is just a novelty. Kush is good ish, but really do you know 100% thats its kush. Have you seen it grown, know the grower, or seen proof. Did you get it from a dispensary?



if you were speakn to me, yup i know the growers. im for sure its p.k. in b.c we dont suffer like some do to find weed. & most do know what they are growing. and theres ussally several different grows going on. im in a small town were everyone knows each other.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

wish i was in same small town ruffy,,,iv just been let down for geting my oz,,,now need to chase it somewher ellss,,,im choking for a big bong been 2 days without im norm on the bong bout 20 times a day ,,,,,,need weed.peace [j]


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> if you were speakn to me, yup i know the growers. im for sure its p.k. in b.c we dont suffer like some do to find weed. & most do know what they are growing. and theres ussally several different grows going on. im in a small town were everyone knows each other.


 
Well then of course you can get $150 for an OZ of Kush. Tip of the hat Sir.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a few nuggets of Pure Power that I picked up about an hour ago. Really hard, dense buds.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 17, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 18, 2011)

hears wot i managed to get a harypoter of himalan gold ,,,grate taste nice mellow high i payed £60 wich is dear but i know the sorce wher it was grown and the guy has been doin so since i was kid its proper dry and cured,,,,,this chap pulls 40 oz or so every 2 months from 9 plants,,,,its like a job to him and his son and did very pro,,,,they grow in the air pepels things and water every hour on the hour and hoover all the exses away from the trays at end of each day,,,iv never herd of any body else grow this way but it must work for them cause they produce top herb every time...peace  [j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you! I got a pretty smoking deal on this. $60 for 9.4 grams. A real sweet, sedative smoke, that lasts quite awhile. Again I apologize for the poor quality photos, working with a P.O.S. webcam.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 18, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> hears wot i managed to get a harypoter of himalan gold ,,,grate taste nice mellow high i payed £60 wich is dear but i know the sorce wher it was grown and the guy has been doin so since i was kid its proper dry and cured,,,,,this chap pulls 40 oz or so every 2 months from 9 plants,,,,its like a job to him and his son and did very pro,,,,they grow in the air pepels things and water every hour on the hour and hoover all the exses away from the trays at end of each day,,,iv never herd of any body else grow this way but it must work for them cause they produce top herb every time...peace  [j]



Looking good. It truly is a blessing to know individuals that can grow something relatively good and still manage to part with some.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 18, 2011)

ninja  i paid £60 for 7g probs bout $95 your way ,,,$60 9.7 id be chuffed for that dank you got!!   wish i lived in your street m8 thats grate deal my way,,,,your pic are fine m8 mines are no beter,,peace[j]


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 19, 2011)

nice score ninja! i just got around to taking some pics of the headband i got recently. got some better ones of the "kush" too. no flash

first pic is "grown man kush" the second is the headband and the third is both.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 20, 2011)

So much better without the flash. Hows the HeadBand? The few times I managed to get my hands on some, seemed to lean toward the substandard side.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 20, 2011)

i like the headband! everytime i've had it or a cross of it it was great!


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 20, 2011)

That's good to hear! Seems like growers struggle with that particular strain here. The crosses do well and produce quality product.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting ready to smoke up some OG Kush....good stuff, nice taste and great high!


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 21, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Getting ready to smoke up some OG Kush....good stuff, nice taste and great high!


 


got pics?


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, not now....but if you give me a few I can get a picture of an re-enactment of the smoke being let out of my lungs?? LMAO Wait....I think a certain granny has a close rendition for their avi....

No, no camera these days, sorry! I'll go back to my corner now!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 22, 2011)

got this half oz off lemon haze cronic cross for £100 ....its top qulitay ....gets you right in the place ...got a phone call from an old freind who every time the stuff is top grade smoke so i jumped at the chance at it....peace [j]


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 22, 2011)

nice jesuse! i wish i could make your pics larger and see the detail


----------



## kytsam (Jun 22, 2011)

hey all just seen this thread thought id dabble along wif use  will be getting 2 oz of white shark this friday gt 2 os last week gd stuff body buzz and head high :d


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been so blessed with decent weed lately, The BLZ, The C99, Dutch Treat,Mazzar, The puget sound area has alot to choose from, I've got stashes of Casey jones, Super Lemon haze, the wife always has a kush of some sort, Strawberry cough, Hash, BHO !!! plus lollipots, hey i'm injoying retirement, staying busy, and a busy growers a happy grower!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, you know they don't let me out much, ahh what's a harypotter? I know the book guy, i bought the grandkids Harry potter books.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 23, 2011)

grate stash skag,,,,,you should be proud of that stash ,,,,the hash looks nice ,,,,i wish you and the missies meny hapy times with your meds....peace[j]


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow nice posts fellas! I LOVE WHITE SHARK!


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 23, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've been so blessed with decent weed lately, The BLZ, The C99, Dutch Treat,Mazzar, The puget sound area has alot to choose from, I've got stashes of Casey jones, Super Lemon haze, the wife always has a kush of some sort, Strawberry cough, Hash, BHO !!! plus lollipots, hey i'm injoying retirement, staying busy, and a busy growers a happy grower!!!


 
killer!!! i just bought a crap load of mason jars yesterday. cant wait to have them filled like that. off topic: how tightly do you pack the buds in the jars for cure? how much space for air do you leave?


----------



## jesuse (Jun 23, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey, you know they don't let me out much, ahh what's a harypotter? I know the book guy, i bought the grandkids Harry potter books.


 
ha harypoter ,1/4, farmers daughter, quater.... its basiclay scotish slang for quater oz[7grams] mybe more code talk ....i forget im talking to troops all over the world hear  ....hey skag you ever run dry? ever? you look well stocked up freind ...peace [j]


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

:hubba: Thought id share what i touched for today oz of unknown lol but diffently home grown 1 reefer n i was binned  will share tomorrow when i hot for my 2 oz of white shark


----------



## plethoraofmoose (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice collection Skag!  I can't wait till I am retired and can tend my crops, play golf, and watch the Flintstones full time.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 23, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> :hubba: Thought id share what i touched for today oz of unknown lol but diffently home grown 1 reefer n i was binned  will share tomorrow when i hot for my 2 oz of white shark


you got big apitiet budy? or you partying??//,,,nice nugs they look hard ///is this toke dry? peace [j]


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

lol no m8 i just smoke it everyday and sort out few friends n would rather buy it in ounces than in score bags n 50 bags cus ur gettin stroked bad over here like 1.6 in a 20 bag n 4 g for 50 quid there makein about 400 quid on the streets for an o these days bad crack ill have another snap shot tomorrow of some white shark


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

I payed £210 for it jesus n no m8 it was completely dry but left out all day in room temp has did the job got rid of that damp stickness to it an now grinding sweetly


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 24, 2011)

plethoraofmoose said:
			
		

> Nice collection Skag! I can't wait till I am retired and can tend my crops, play golf, and watch the Flintstones full time.


 
Just a wonderful retirement hobby. I'll be starting a fresh grow tonight, Cinderella 99, and Dutch Treat  5 plants, I gotta do a little LST and adjust the netting, I figure about 1 week at 19/5 then 12x12, I wanna finish these before I harvest the outdoor stuff, this grow I'll whack about the 3rd week in August. that will give me 6 weeks to dry and cure before outdoor rush.Anyway I'll start a fresh album.


----------



## kytsam (Jun 24, 2011)

v/n looking babies u have there skag


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 24, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Just a wonderful retirement hobby. I'll be starting a fresh grow tonight, Cinderella 99, and Dutch Treat 5 plants, I gotta do a little LST and adjust the netting, I figure about 1 week at 19/5 then 12x12, I wanna finish these before I harvest the outdoor stuff, this grow I'll whack about the 3rd week in August. that will give me 6 weeks to dry and cure before outdoor rush.Anyway I'll start a fresh album.


 
i have an eight grade education and im 22. i've been a profefional hobbiest for 2 years and i've been very sucsesful at it. i intend to do it for the rest of my life. i find things i like and find a way to make them better and move on usually. as far as mj goes i think i'll be stuck pushing the envelope til the end and im content with that. growing has all the components i desire. I'M HOME !!!!


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 24, 2011)

High School did very little for me. I too dropped out and now make more money than any individual that I know with a diploma. The wonders of owning an industrial business  . I have a question to ask that's off topic, wanted to post here because this thread is one I frequently visit. Have you ever tried catching your buzz off a bong and have it virtually do nothing, then whip out a pipe and have it floor you??


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah it would seem. but that usually happens when i've been smoking from the same piece for too long. i keep an array of bowls and bongs for that reason. my girlfriend is always whinning "you've got 15 already, why do you need another". my response to that is simple. "why do you have so many shoes?" cause every one is differnt and has differnt desireable traits for particular occasions. since i smoke mostly bowls, i treat myself to a blunt to get floored.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 24, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> yeah it would seem. but that usually happens when i've been smoking from the same piece for too long. i keep an array of bowls and bongs for that reason. my girlfriend is always whinning "you've got 15 already, why do you need another". my response to that is simple. "why do you have so many shoes?" cause every one is differnt and has differnt desireable traits for particular occasions. since i smoke mostly bowls, i treat myself to a blunt to get floored.


 
 every night i clean 4 or 5 pipes with alchohol and hot water, for the next day, i've never smoked a blunt, a cigar full of weed??? lots of big joints though.


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 25, 2011)

i just like the way blunts smoke. i smoke personal joints. blunts if theres someone to share with. allot of smokers HATE blunts.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've been smoking mostly wax out of my oil dome, smoke a bowl of jackfrost every other day or so...:stoned:
i really like wax, i didn't take any pictures of this batch so i took a frame from my video(GrowFiend on youtube), this pic makes it look discolored...


----------



## jesuse (Jun 25, 2011)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i've been smoking mostly wax out of my oil dome, smoke a bowl of jackfrost every other day or so...:stoned:
> i really like wax, i didn't take any pictures of this batch so i took a frame from my video(GrowFiend on youtube), this pic makes it look discolored...


hey mybe you could put me wise to something??i tried on other thred but got no answer !! wot is wax?? is it bho wiped in to buder?? hows it made with butan??? 
it looks good any ways>>bet it gets you realy baked? iv made bho a few times dangres stuff to do when high<<<i caught on fire once when i made it gave me a good scare my whole kitchen went up round about me///anyone doin this should do so out side!!!.....peace [j]


----------



## kytsam (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah im on the same boat as you here jesuse, what is wax ??? lol anything that gets ya high n i'm in


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 25, 2011)

I was wondering what wax was myself.  gonna GOOGLE itm  lol  hmm.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 25, 2011)

It is indeed "budder". BHO that has been heat treated and "wiped". At least that's what it is in CO. IMO it's easier to handle and (if done properly) brings out the taste of the product.


----------



## TheSmokingNinja (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is a 8 gram slab of Super Silver Haze bubble hash I picked up for $100. It crumbles, melts and tastes just like the product it was from  it's laying on a 100's sized cigarette pack.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 25, 2011)

wow ninja youv got me slabering out the mouth,,,,,that ther looks sooooooooooo nice,,,,,good hash dont hapan wher i stay ///its all got contam in it to bulk up weight ....wish i stayed near you guys,,,,hope you injoy your puff budy,,,peace [j] $100 bucks aswell it cost bout £40 a gram of that my way ,,,,good deal ninja


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheSmokingNinja said:
			
		

> It is indeed "budder". BHO that has been heat treated and "wiped". At least that's what it is in CO. IMO it's easier to handle and (if done properly) brings out the taste of the product.


exactlly, its just budder. the taste and smell is like the material concentrated..
 nice hash ninja, we need a :drool: smiley lol.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 26, 2011)

yeh wax is grate then iv made a few small batches and got realy wasted off it,,,,my end budder can go for £50 a g [bout $80 your way]peace[j]


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 4, 2011)

i was told it was "grape" so i say grape what? and the answer was grape LOL. but its smoking. smells like laytex paint.


----------



## Goldmeat (Mar 19, 2013)

lets get this thread going again


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm smokin on some Super OGK atm....

NEXT!!!

lol...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

Need one ask?  Purple Kush, but of course.  :joint:


----------

